# Tools Of The Trade



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Spent my weekend converting an ebook from a scanned PDF image file into a file that can be read on most ereaders. Conversion is required as the original had no search facility (it had no registered text) and the image of the text was quite unclear in places. It also has the added benefit of reducing the size of the file. The original file was in excess of 10mb, the new EPUB is around 1.5mb.

I was considering doing the same with the course itself, but as its 25 lessons long I'm unsure if I want to dedicate quite so much time to it. I'll give it some thought if I find myself at a loose end 

This book was originally published in 1952 as part of the Chicago Watchmaking Correspondence Course. Its a breakdown and description (with pictures) of the Watchmakers tools.

It's in MOBI, EPUB, RTF and PDF formats.

I'm unsure about the posting of links on this forum, and although I believe the book to out of copyright (it never was copyrighted at the time of publication) I don't wish to cause a ruckass so please PM if you'd like to have a look through it and I'll pm you the link.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Appreciate you taking the time to do this

Many thanks,

Martin


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

sounds like a great piece of knowledge you have sorted in that, i just need to get my post count up and i would love to have a read of it too, so look out for a pm from me in a few days too


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i would love to see this too. a big thanks i would think this took you quite a bit of time


----------



## guido45 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to register my interest here too - however I've got a bit of a way to go to 50 posts! Thanks for all the effort though


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

A fantastic ebook, a lot of effort gone into converting this, thank you.

Graeme


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The fact of publication in 1952 in the US would have established at least a 50 year copyright, however this would auto extend each time the course was "re-published" - i.e. if it was still being published in1962, it would still be copyright in 2012 and so on to the original publisher or whoever took over their assets if they went down.

Having said all that, if the course is no longer in existence, and you can't establish who currently owns the copyright, try one of the "non-commercial" public licenses to cover your ar*e, stating you've done the work converting it to an e-book and attributing that work to yourself - a Creative Commons License might well cover yourself. Google on it and pick one of the six - - probably the one that is for " Attributed to xyz and for non-commercial use only " , can't remember the code for it!

EDIT:- Found it, I'd think this would cover it for you

*This work is licensed under a **Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 3.0 Unported License*

*
You may share, copy, distribute and transmit this work provided each copy carries the "Attribution whoever fixed it into e-book YEAR from [list original publication YEAR] " attribution in the heading, and is used solely and only for teaching or non-commercial purposes* 

the link should take you to the full legal and readable versions of the license AND MUST BE INCLUDED in the work on the net.


----------

